# how about rats living in an old fridge?



## suzy93 (Oct 21, 2010)

i have this old fridge that doesn't work, and i was in need of a new cage for my ratties, so i though: it's insulated, waterproof (needs to be outside) and it has a perfect door, so i don't have to build a crappy one out of wire mesh and wood, and it already has various shelves. so, i got my boyfriend's grinding wheel and cut two holes in the door, covered the holes in wire mesh and the shelves in plastic table cloth, decorated it a little and voilá, we have a rat cage!

















what do you think?


----------



## ~WhispyWillow~ (Mar 5, 2012)

Does it get good ventilation? I would be afraid they wouldn't have access to fresh air.. It's a neat idea though.


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

is there more vents for fresh air to get in? and did u say they have to be outside, what about heat, cold and rain? its a pretty cool idea tho  just make sure the ratties are 100% safe


----------



## suzy93 (Oct 21, 2010)

don't worry, it's got two big windows


----------



## suzy93 (Oct 21, 2010)

the fridge is out of the rain, they have good places to hide in and i live in portugal, it doesn't get cold over here lol


----------



## halfmoon (Mar 29, 2010)

What about the drawers. Maybe you should take them out and make some other kind of climbey thing for them down there. I'd be terrified of them getting stuck in there or hurt.

It's pretty awesome, though. haha. Great job.


----------



## suzy93 (Oct 21, 2010)

i don't see how they could get stuck or hurt in there, halfmoon, thanks for your concern though


----------



## gourdrats (Mar 9, 2012)

wow!! beautiful rat, btw! I think its an awesome idea!


----------



## suzy93 (Oct 21, 2010)

thanks! his name is Tommy, my other one, Speedy Gonzalez, was hiding at the time i took the picture. he's a big one! he's a hooded ratty, dark gray and white.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet idea! I am such a worry wart buut.... Make sure your rats have proper ventilation and don't get too hot or rained on! Btw I love your rat.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

smh.
Why are your rats outside? Rats belong inside, away from the elements and disease. 
Those windows don't provide enough ventilation. Even with daily cleanings, this is basically the tall equivalent of keeping them in a fish tank. 
You say it's warm where you are, so there's no risk of cold, but rats are more prone to over-heating than freezing.


----------



## jackcon (Mar 15, 2012)

Quick question here on the wire mesh in front. What size is that? Is that like a 2 x 2 or a 4 x 4 wire mesh? (Measuring Resource can be seen here: http://www.bwire.com/ ) Also, if it is kept outside, then this all must be made of stainless steel no? Otherwise when it rained, this would surely rust, and rust can be a big health hazard to your animals....


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

It seems like a nice idea, premade with shelves etc, but I'd be worried about the rats chewing through the plastic covering inside and getting through to the wires etc underneath.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I like the idea too. Other than the rats living outside...and you should make both top doors be almost all mesh


----------

